# strasznie mala predkosc na sieciowce

## bisz

zrobilem reinstalke gentoo... w sumie wszystko chodzi, z jednym szczegolem... siec - modul via_rhine, chodzi, ale masakrycznie wolno,

na poczatku myslalem ze to net szwankuje, ale okazuje sie ze nawet po sieci lokalnej w domu miedzy tym komputerm a innym wysylam plik z predkoscia mniejsza niz 1 kb/s.

moglem z rozpedu cos w jadrze pominac co by wlasnie winne temu zjawisku  ??

----------

## Belliash

jakies rx/tx pooling albo cus?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## scyld

Zapodaj wynik polecenia:

```
netstat -i
```

----------

## bisz

```
Kernel Interface table

Iface     MTU Met   RX-OK RX-ERR RX-DRP RX-OVR   TX-OK TX-ERR TX-DRP TX-OVR Flg

eth1       1500   0    7803   2306      0      0   10057      0      0      0 BMRU

lo        16436   0       0      0      0      0       0      0      0      0 LRU

```

----------

## quosek

masz bardzo duza strate w wysylanych pakeitach (RX-ERR) - kolo 1/4

sprawdz na poczatku sprzet - mozliwe, ze masz uszkodzony kabel, lub tez gniazdo w sieciowce

----------

## BeteNoire

Ej, RX to chyba od Received?

----------

## quosek

oczywiscie - read  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

na Tx tez...

moze w jajku tez cos byc...

----------

## quosek

czyli dobrze z rana poprzesuwalem  :Wink: 

ja bym zaczal od strony sprzetowej - mialem kiedys podobny problem przy uszkodzonym przewodzie

----------

## scyld

Przydałby się jeszcze jakiś fragment dmesg'a. Może to wina driver'a. Gdzieś, kiedyś, czytałem, że driver'owi zdarzają się jakieś dziwne wypadki w stylu timeout'ów (ale to akurat na TX'ie). Chyba coś nawet wspomniano o konieczności wyłączenia ACPI. Innych grzechów nie pamiętam.

----------

## Belliash

 *scyld wrote:*   

> Przydałby się jeszcze jakiś fragment dmesg'a. Może to wina driver'a. Gdzieś, kiedyś, czytałem, że driver'owi zdarzają się jakieś dziwne wypadki w stylu timeout'ów (ale to akurat na TX'ie). Chyba coś nawet wspomniano o konieczności wyłączenia ACPI. Innych grzechów nie pamiętam.

 

moze jakies rx-tx pooling wlaczone w jaju ktore mesza?

----------

## Poe

strzelam. może przez przypadek karta jest przełączona w half-duplex or smthng like that?

----------

## dylon

eee tam. Najproscie zalatwic sobie (o ile ktos jeszcze ma takie zabytki) hub-a  i sprawdzic czy wykrywa kolizje. Jesli tak, to walnieta karta...

----------

## zoltarx

Ze swej strony dodam, ze bedac posiadaczem plyty glownej ECS z chipsetem (i sieciowka) VIA, mialem podobny problem z siecia w gentoo (strasznie niski transfer i masakryczne czasy odpowiedzi), ale wina lezala po stronie zasilacza  :Wink:  dziwne, bo w Windows tego problemu widac nie bylo (tylko sie czasem przywieszal), ale po wymianie wszystko sobie zaczelo smigac.

----------

## tokoloshe

 *dylon wrote:*   

> eee tam. Najproscie zalatwic sobie (o ile ktos jeszcze ma takie zabytki) hub-a  i sprawdzic czy wykrywa kolizje. Jesli tak, to walnieta karta...

 

Możesz rozwinąć myśl? Jak to miałoby działać?

----------

## dylon

To proste. Hub-y wykrywaja kolizje. Ale (przynajmniej dlinki i planety) sygnalizuja jako kolizje rowniez te stany, ktore nastepuja w wyniku awarii sprzetowej. 

Czyli: Jesli podlaczysz dwa kompy przez jednego hub-a i podczas transmisji bedzie sygnalizowal kolizje (dioda) to mozesz byc pewny ze jest to problem sprzetowy.

I tak droga wydaje sie najmniej skomplikowana. 

Chyba bym sie wkurzyl gdybym spedzil kilka dni na kombinowaniu z kernel, systemem, opcjami modolow, itp.. zeby potem stwierdzic ze nawalila sieciowka, ktora mozna wymienic za 20zl+5minut(no moze 25min jesli doliczyc droge do najblizszego sklepu)  :Razz: 

[EDIT]

Jeszcze mi wpadl do glowy inny pomysl  :Smile: 

Krazy po sieci programik do robienia livecd z windowsxp. 

Jesli odpalic taki na kompie to bedzie wiadome czy sprzet nawali czy nie...

[/EDIT]

----------

## tokoloshe

 *dylon wrote:*   

> To proste. Hub-y wykrywaja kolizje. Ale (przynajmniej dlinki i planety) sygnalizuja jako kolizje rowniez te stany, ktore nastepuja w wyniku awarii sprzetowej. 
> 
> Czyli: Jesli podlaczysz dwa kompy przez jednego hub-a i podczas transmisji bedzie sygnalizowal kolizje (dioda) to mozesz byc pewny ze jest to problem sprzetowy.

 

Pomijam fakt, co to znaczy sygnalizowanie awarii sprzętowej (jest to gdzieś w dokumentacji opisane?), ale skąd wiesz, że sygnalizuje awarię sprzętową a nie kolizję podczas trasnsmisji?

----------

## dylon

w przypadku gdzie masz tylko dwa kompy wpiete do huba to prawdopodobienstwo wystapienia "prawdziwej" kolizji jest pomijalnie male (tym bardziej w tym przypadku)...

A co do sygnalizacji awarii to oczywiscie w dokumentacji tego nie znajdziesz. Aczkolwiek jesli jakis czas pracujesz z jakims urzadzeniem, wychwytujesz pewne jego zachowania, ktore oficjalnie moga znaczyc jedna rzecz, a w pewnych sytuacjach oznaczaja zupelnie cos innego.

btw. kidys producenci c64 mowili ze wiele rzeczy nie jest mozliwe i nie ma tego w dok.  :Razz: 

----------

## tokoloshe

 *dylon wrote:*   

> w przypadku gdzie masz tylko dwa kompy wpiete do huba to prawdopodobienstwo wystapienia "prawdziwej" kolizji jest pomijalnie male (tym bardziej w tym przypadku)...

 

Wydaje mi się, że niekoniecznie takie pomijalnie małe. W końcu w tcp musisz potwierdzać otrzymane pakiety. Oczywiście przy dwóch kompach stojących i nic nie robiących to kolizji pewnie nie będzie, ale już w czasie transmisji po ftpie to polemizowałbym. W poniedziałek jak będę miał chwilę czasu w pracy to dorwę się do jakiegoś huba i sprawdzę. 

 *dylon wrote:*   

> A co do sygnalizacji awarii to oczywiscie w dokumentacji tego nie znajdziesz. Aczkolwiek jesli jakis czas pracujesz z jakims urzadzeniem, wychwytujesz pewne jego zachowania, ktore oficjalnie moga znaczyc jedna rzecz, a w pewnych sytuacjach oznaczaja zupelnie cos innego.

 

Trochę dla mnie brzmi jak naciąganie teorii do faktów w tym przypadku (detekcja uszkodzonej sieciówki - chyba, że tak się zepsuła, że coś nadaje non stop - choć wtedy to jest prawdziwa kolizja  :Smile:  )

 *dylon wrote:*   

> btw. kidys producenci c64 mowili ze wiele rzeczy nie jest mozliwe i nie ma tego w dok. 

 

Producenci zawsze tak mówią. Czym innym jednak jest przerabianie softu/sprzętu, a czym innym jego zachowanie w określonych sytuacjach.

----------

